# Ice Fishing Bibs



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey guys, 

My wife wants me to put together a Christmas list and I really want some new bibs, but I don't know what to get. I want something that's water proof and warm. I also want the opening down by the boots to be big enough to fit over my baffins. Any ideas as to what I should look for? Also, nothing over 120 bucks or so I think would be reasonable. 

Thanks fellas, 

MDH


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Go to KD's in Waterford and try the Artic Armor on.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

You can get an Ice Armor suit for $250. I don't think they separate the bibs from the jackets.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

The ice armor looks nice, but that is a bit over budget unfortunately. I was thinking along the lines of some things I saw at Cabelas. They had some inslulated gortex bibs, but I'm not sure if they'd be warm enough. I mostly fish in a shanty, but sometimes I like to just move around outside from hole to hole, so it's nice to have something warm for that. 

Thanks guys, 

MDH


----------



## flipp1958 (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ducts-found.jsp?fromEOF=true&_requestid=17631


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.rockyboots.com/Product-Details/7834/1600628615/Insulated_Bib/

These are what I wear, kinda like carhartts only waterproof and breathable.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I have a pair of Cabela's guide gear bibs, with Thinsulate. The only thing I dont care for is all the velcro, but they do keep me warm and dry!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

They double as my snowmobiling bibs as well!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Burksee said:


> I have a pair of Cabela's guide gear bibs, with Thinsulate. The only thing I dont care for is all the velcro, but they do keep me warm and dry!
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1
> 
> They double as my snowmobiling bibs as well!


These are awesome! I love mine too. Worth every penny.


----------



## ZFK (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a pair of Dry Tech Bibs that i bought at Rec Leisure (used to be in Farmington) for snowmobiling. They keep you warm, zip all the way up to your hip, and have an extra barrier in the knees and the butt to keep you dry. They were under $150.00 (at the time).


----------



## gaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

StrikeMaster Bibs are right in your price range just check out the Website for all the details.........Unlike the Ice Armor they do sell seperate from the Parka........


----------



## WillyG (Mar 26, 2009)

Ice Armor started selling the bibs seperate last year, The Gander in Flint has already got all thier ice armor out and they do have the bibs, they are all black. And I do believe theyare under $100 but not sure on the exact price.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Iv'e been wearing Cabela's Gortex bibs for a few years with no problems. They are warm and the legs zip up high on the thigh so getting them on and off is a snap. Even over large boots like Preditor Extreme's.


----------



## UTEP (Mar 13, 2005)

you can purchase arctic armor bibs individually. the local stores around me allowed me to do that. they would just sell the coat individually then, but they should be under 120.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

MDH I'm looking for new bibs too! But mine are going to be for snowmobiling cause I think my snowmobile ones will get relegated to ice fishing duty.


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

Burksee said:


> I have a pair of Cabela's guide gear bibs, with Thinsulate. The only thing I dont care for is all the velcro, but they do keep me warm and dry!
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1
> 
> They double as my snowmobiling bibs as well!



I'm kinda looking for ice fish/snowmobiling combo too. Still using my hunting bibs and coat for everything. Do you have the coat too? Is the combo as good as the stuff the sled makers market?

Andy


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I really wish Cabelas would start to sell the arctic armor bibs. I have a ton of points built up and would like to use them on those...


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

The idi arctic armor bibs are awesome and worth every penny! I bought them last year. They also float just incase you end up in the water!


----------



## ZFK (Apr 9, 2009)

Also, Northwoods in Pinconning has Vexilar Bibs and Coats (can be purchased separate). The XL coat was $89.95 but i didnt check on the price of the bibs. They had a large selection (at the begining of OCT). Hopefully i'll be stopping in there next weekend to see if they have anything out for my B-Day.


----------



## redear (Jan 13, 2009)

i have the vexilar set and they work great. they have the padded knees for when your moveing around out the the shanty. http://vexilar.com/pages/wear/wear_cold-snap.html


----------



## Raggedy Dan (Dec 21, 2008)

hycreek.com


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

Raggedy Dan said:


> hycreek.com


Can anyone else recommend a Hycreek system, other than just saying their website name?

Pretty good deal on the Pro Ice Fishing Package. $240 for a full system, unders and overs.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I have the cold snap gear by vexilar and really like it. The bad part about the suit I have is its too hot to wear in the spring and fall. You might find a nice uninsulated gortex rain suit will work just as well with a thick base layer; plus it will serve well in the spring and fall when fishing in the rain without making you too hot. 

That is what I had to do in the Army and I was laying/sleeping in snow. I bought the vex cold snap gear basically for the padded knees which are already worn out with only one season of use. I just checked the cabelas website, they have gortex rain gear on sale right now, might be something to consider.


----------



## Raggedy Dan (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry about just the hycreek website. I was kind of fishing for info on them as well as it looks like a good deal but haven't gotten any of their products yet for myself. Just don't hear much about them.


----------

